# Ubuntu-wacom.bamboo



## vypyvypy (5 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
je viens d'acheter une tablette graphique"BAMBOO"
je suis sur ubuntu 7.04 comment connecter cette tablette 
power book G4
merci de votre aide
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
même sujet sur le forum "Ubu"
*http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=132779*
bonne lecture, 
Patrick


----------

